# Niesen und die große Frage !



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man ein 2.tes mal niesen muss, nachdem man geniest hat  ?

flame on !


----------



## MasterXoX (18. November 2010)

42%


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> 42%



die magische 42


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

mh 

gute frage


----------



## Kartonics (18. November 2010)

hm kommt drauf an ob ich mich anstrenge es zu unterdrücken aber morgens eig. fast 56%


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2010)

Du kannst es ja mal experimentell herausfinden.

Jedesmal wenn du niesen musst notierst du es. Wenn du 2 mal niesen musst mach eine entsprechende Anmerkung.

Oder überlege dir ein anderes Experiment und bringe dich bewusst zum niesen.

Oder google es einfach. :S


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja mal experimentell herausfinden.
> 
> Jedesmal wenn du niesen musst notierst du es. Wenn du 2 mal niesen musst mach eine entsprechende Anmerkung.
> 
> ...



Ich werde eine Studie dazu aufstellen !


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2010)

Wäre ein Thema für eine Doktorarbeit, viel Spaß


----------



## Darussios (18. November 2010)

Das ist individuell verschieden bei mir ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ganz grob geschätzt 95%, wenn ich niese, muss ich meistens ein paar Sekunden später nochmal niesen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich werde eine Studie dazu aufstellen !


Tu das! Bloß wirst du dazu wohl viele Leute brauchen und viel Zeit. Wenn soll die Studie ja auch repräsentativ sein.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

wieso muss man eig niesen wenn man in die sonne scheint ?
& was macht man wenn man niesen muss (aber nicht kann) & auch keine sonne scheint ?
darüber hab ich heute in sowi nachgedacht weil ich niesen musste 

keine antwort gefunden :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso muss man eig niesen wenn man in die sonne scheint ?
> & was macht man wenn man niesen muss (aber nicht kann) & auch keine sonne scheint ?
> darüber hab ich heute in sowi nachgedacht weil ich niesen musste
> 
> keine antwort gefunden :/



In elektrisches Licht schaun 
Ansonsten muss es auch so klappen


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> In elektrisches Licht schaun
> Ansonsten muss es auch so klappen



nein & nein


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2010)

hm bei mir funzt auch elektrisches licht


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. November 2010)

ich kann die eine sehr subjektive Studie dazu einreichen.
Bei mir locker zu 90%


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre ein Thema für eine Doktorarbeit, viel Spaß



danke für den Tipp ! Ich nehms mir zu Herzen


----------



## schneemaus (18. November 2010)

Vielen Dank! Soeben wurde mein Thema für meine Doktorarbeit im Medizinstudium gefunden! Im buffed.de-Forum! Wooza!


Das Gesicht vom Prof würd ich nur zu gern mal sehn.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2010)

Nur 2 mal?
Kommt häufig vor dass ich 5 mal hintereinander niese. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Soeben wurde mein Thema für meine Doktorarbeit im Medizinstudium gefunden! Im buffed.de-Forum! Wooza!
> 
> 
> Das Gesicht vom Prof würd ich nur zu gern mal sehn.



Das ist in der Tat ein sehr interessantes Forschungsgebiet, das für das Fortbestehen unserer Spezies von höchster Notwendigkeit ist.


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2010)

Hätte zum Niesen noch 2 Fragen/Anregungen ... 

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, 10x hintereinander niesen zu müssen?^^ (bei mir recht hoch)
+
Was ist gefährlicher ... Niesen unterdrücken (Nase zuhalten) oder Niesen freien Lauf lassen ?

greetz


----------



## Soramac (19. November 2010)

Mein Kumpel der hat eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% der niest jedesmal zweimal. 

Bei mir.. naja eher 30%. Einmal richtig und gut ist (:


----------



## Dominau (19. November 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Das ist individuell verschieden bei mir ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ganz grob geschätzt 95%, wenn ich niese, muss ich meistens ein paar Sekunden später nochmal niesen.



Geht mir genauso. Ich nies eigentlich immer 2x hintereinander.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

würd sagen 75%....in dem Zuge könnten mach glecih fragen, wer laut und wer leise niest...


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso muss man eig niesen wenn man in die sonne scheint ?
> & was macht man wenn man niesen muss (aber nicht kann) & auch keine sonne scheint ?
> darüber hab ich heute in sowi nachgedacht weil ich niesen musste
> 
> keine antwort gefunden :/



Es ist auch ganz nett zu wissen, dass nicht alle Personen diese "Phänomen" ereilt! Hierbei handelt es sich um eine vererbte "Kunst" die nicht jeder beherscht. Bei mir klappts schon mal nicht 
Das ist ähnlich, wie bei dem "Zunge zur Rolle" formen, das kann auch nicht jeder  Oder zwinkern mit beiden Augen (nein, nicht gleichzeitig -abwechselnd )...
btt:
Ich denke die Chance den Dreck gleich beim ersten Mal aus der Nase zu bekommen liegt glaub ich bei 50 % demzufolge besteht die Chance auf einen zweiten Nieser bei 50% Also bei mir ...^^


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2010)

Niese in der Regel (also zu 95% immer ein 2tes mal  Und vor allem verdammt laut .. kann gar net leise niesen 
Dies ärgert so en bissel menei Frau


----------



## schneemaus (19. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hätte zum Niesen noch 2 Fragen/Anregungen ...
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, 10x hintereinander niesen zu müssen?^^ (bei mir recht hoch)
> +
> ...



Mehr! Mehr! Noch mehr Fragen für meine Doktorarbeit! 




Wolfmania schrieb:


> in dem Zuge könnten mach glecih fragen, wer laut und wer leise niest...



Ja! Noch eine Frage, die ich in meiner Doktorarbeit beantworten kann!




Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das ist ähnlich, wie bei dem "Zunge zur Rolle" formen, das kann auch nicht jeder  Oder zwinkern mit beiden Augen (nein, nicht gleichzeitig -abwechselnd )...



Oh, also genetisch bedingt. Das muss ich als Theorie in meine Doktorarbeit aufnehmen...


_Liebe buffed-User,

nur dank EUCH wurde ich zu Frau Dr. schneemaus, euch gebührt mein ganzer Dank! Euch und meinem brillanten Gehirn, welches die Zusammenhänge bei der Häufigkeit des Niesens mit den Illuminati erkannte. Natürlich danke ich auch Aiman Abdallah, der mit persönlichem Einsatz und prosieben-Geldern meine tiefgehende Forschungsarbeit unterstützt und finanziert hat. Leider hat er in der großen Nasennebenhöhle der Illuminaten sein Leben gelassen, um meines zu retten, ebenso wie das restliche Galileo Mystery Team, weswegen diese Sendung nie ausgestrahlt werden wird. Doch so konnte ich herausfinden, wie genau es die Illuminati schaffen, die Häufigkeit und Lautstärke unseres Niesens zu beeinflussen.
Natürlich danke ich auch meinen Eltern, meinen Freunden und überhaupt allen, die mich unterstützt haben. Aber vor allem danke ich Euch!

Herzliche Grüße,
schneemaus._

_Anhang (Auszug):

Besonderen Dank gilt hier an Ellesmere, Wolfmania und Grushdak, die mich mit ihren Fragen und Theorien unterstützt haben._


So - oder so ähnlich - wird dann mein Brief aussehen, der ZAM gegen Ende meines Studiums erreicht.


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2010)

Pfft ...ich bin entäuscht ... ich hätt zumindest eine namentliche Nennung im Abspann erwartet ...^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Mein lieber Ellesmere, dies war ja auch nur eine vorläufige und erstmaligst aufgesetzte Version dieses Briefes, wie er in ein paar Jahren an ZAM verschickt werden wird, um ihn hier zu veröffentlichen, weil ich dank einkommendem Nobelpreis, Bundesverdienstkreuz und der darauf folgenden Popularität und Medienbekanntschaft (übrigens wird im Vatikan bislang unentdecktes Fimmaterial aus der Expedition in der Nasennebenhöhle gefunden, wodurch der Zusammenhang zwischen Vatikan und Illuminati entdeckt wird) keine Gelegenheit mehr haben werde, ihn selbst hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen. Allerdings habe ich schon einmal einen Auszug des Anhangs angefertigt, in dem du *natürlich* namentlich erwähnt wirst. Diesen findest du nun in meinem vorherigen Beitrag, in dem ich den vorläufigen Brief veröffentlicht habe. Ich hoffe, so konnte ich dich beruhigen, dass dein Name natürlich in meiner Doktorarbeit und im Brief erwähnt werden wird.


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2010)

Ich niese sehr laut 

muss ich von meinem Vater haben


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen, lieber Dabow *Klemmbrett raushol* Wie würdest du die Häufigkeit deines Niesens beschreiben? Niest du öfter mehrmals hintereinander oder meist nur einmal? Dürfte ich dir für die Statistik meiner Doktorarbeit einen Fragebogen schicken, den du zwei Wochen lang ausfüllen sollst? Wie oft du niest, wie laut, wie oft hintereinander, ob du es unterdrückst oder dem Rotz freien Lauf lässt und natürlich die Kernfrage: ob die Menschen in deiner Umgebung "Gesundheit" sagen!

A propos: Mir ist heute mal aufgefallen, dass ich eigentlich immer unterdrücke und demnach auch recht leise niese. Als mir das aufgefallen ist, wollt ich beim nächsten Niesen mal alles rauslassen - ging aber nicht, wieder unterdrückt. Anscheinend gewöhnt man sich das unbewusst an und kann es dann nicht mehr abstellen oder so oO


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, lieber Dabow *Klemmbrett raushol* Wie würdest du die Häufigkeit deines Niesens beschreiben? Niest du öfter mehrmals hintereinander oder meist nur einmal? Dürfte ich dir für die Statistik meiner Doktorarbeit einen Fragebogen schicken, den du zwei Wochen lang ausfüllen sollst? Wie oft du niest, wie laut, wie oft hintereinander, ob du es unterdrückst oder dem Rotz freien Lauf lässt und natürlich die Kernfrage: ob die Menschen in deiner Umgebung "Gesundheit" sagen!
> 
> A propos: Mir ist heute mal aufgefallen, dass ich eigentlich immer unterdrücke und demnach auch recht leise niese. Als mir das aufgefallen ist, wollt ich beim nächsten Niesen mal alles rauslassen - ging aber nicht, wieder unterdrückt. Anscheinend gewöhnt man sich das unbewusst an und kann es dann nicht mehr abstellen oder so oO




ich mag dich, echt


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2010)

Wenn man Schokolade in der Nase hat, ist die Chance auf 99% erhöht


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> ich mag dich, echt



Vielen Dank - Ich mich auch 



Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn man Schokolade in der Nase hat, ist die Chance auf 99% erhöht



Gut zu wissen! Das notier ich mir doch gleich mal... Das muss natürlich noch überprüft werden, indem man ungefähr 100 repräsentativen Menschen Schokolade in die Nase stopft und guckt, ob sie niesen. War das Niesen lauter als sonst? Welche Schokolade war in der Nase? Waren es nur zwei Nieser hintereinander oder gar noch mehr?


Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Meine Mutter hat witzige kombinierte Husten-Nies-Anfälle. Sie hat ne chronische Bronchitis und demzufolge auch ganz gerne mal Husten (jeder, der sie eine Zeit kennt, lernt, es einfach zu ignorieren, mitten im Satz innezuhalten und nach dem Husten weiterzusprechen). Alle paar Hustenanfälle ist das ganz witzig, denn das Ende des Anfalls wird von 3-12 (!!! Rekord, den ich bislang miterleben durfte) Niesern hintereinander begleitet. Und das nicht Hatschi - Pause - Hatschi, sondern wirklich HATSCHIHATSCHIHATSCHIHATSCHI... Ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln


----------



## Haxxler (20. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man ein 2.tes mal niesen muss, nachdem man geniest hat  ?
> 
> flame on !



Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser Thread aufbleibt?


0%


----------

